# A side table for the stove



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

In 2010 we bought this magnificent stove. It is Spanish, made with the old (pre WW2) molds and burns wood for heat, and can be used for cooking in the oven or on the top as well . It is not in the kitchen (not wise to have a big fire just for cooking in such a hot climate), but during the 3 - 4 cold months it makes a nice cozy atmosphere, implemented by the smell and sounds of food cooking. A side table was needed, as the one initially placed (as in the photo) was not taking the heat well and the tablecloth was in danger as well.

I decided butcher-block style, thick on top, with just one drawer and 2 shelves. The wife insisted that I use free edge cypress blocks that had been hanging around for at least 10 years, and so "free edge furniture" got in my life.

It is made of cypress only, sides with 22mm boards, back with 12mm boards - solid wood, dowels all over (no metal used in the joinery) and with particular attention to the decorative use of the free edges.

It exceeded my expectations, as 5 years next to the fire, it is really warm to touch when the stove is on. You can see it in "full steam"during Christmas Eve 2013. 

I think it is pleasant, fits in style with the stove, and will last for many years. I posted here as a means of saying "thank you" to all those who gave me wishes for my birthday.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Most excellent Dimitri...


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very Nice Dimitri


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Plus 1 what they said


----------



## LazurusLong (Jan 20, 2015)

Fantastical!!!


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Dimitri: Pure nostalgia highlighted by great imagination and first class work.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

very, very nice Dimitri


----------



## ThomL (Oct 1, 2012)

Dimitri, That is a very nice table! I also really like the stove, and the new window sill.

Tom


----------



## David Dickson (Oct 30, 2015)

Very nice. I like it.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

A very nice job Dimitri and it looks perfect sitting next to that stove.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Dimitri, you had to make a nice table so that the stove wouldn't steal the show!


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

This is a nice piece, I like that you used the wood as it was so the recycled look is very neat and its a perfect use of old timber. N


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice, Dimitri...and it looks a perfect match to the rest of the room...you made old wood look real good...


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

I love that stove. Your table is well suited for the stove.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Dimitri, what a wonderful piece. I love it. it brings back memory's for me of my childhood. Makes for as cozy relaxing atmosphere.

Herb


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Simple, elegantly under stated. 

Very nicely done Dimitri


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

It all fits elegantly. Well done.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Like all your work that I've seen Dimitri, the table shows great imagination and skill.


----------



## JubileeNeighbour (Dec 8, 2014)

I like the finish on it. I wanted to ask what you used for the stain and/or protective coat. Would you say the outer finish is tolerating the heat very well? Also, do you think that you'd refinish it occasionally?


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Many thanks to all, each and every one, for your kind remarks.

MikeJ, I used ordinary off-the-shelf water soluble polyurethane stain and water-repelling top coat of the same Greek firm, nothing special. Whenever I finish a piece, I feel itchy to use my own concoctions of waxes, oils, turpentine etc, but I am afraid that if something happens a few months later, how does one remove the table from where it is, take down to the workshop, start playing again with mops and solvents - honestly, it is not fun for me. I like stains and stuff to be applied once and be done.


----------

